# DVD Player and 5.1 Speakers



## ha_shock (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for a DVD player with Ultra DIVX support and a good 5.1 speaker system. The budget for this combination is 12K. I dont want to go for a HTIB coz, i am planning to buy a A/V receiver system sometime in the future. 

Can someone suggest me good models of both with in this budget? Also, if anyone aware of some good stores in Bangalore, do let me know..

Thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well for speaker I can suggest you to go for creative 5.1 sbs or even creative inspire if it suit ur budget.


----------



## ha_shock (Nov 24, 2006)

I am not looking for Ausio systems for PC.. But for a DVD player. Suggestions on this will be off gr8 help.


----------



## ambandla (Nov 24, 2006)

Sony DAV-DZ120K Rs.15k, comes with 5.1 speakers with 850W RMS output.

DTS, Dolby Digital, Dolby Pro Logic & Dolby Pro Logic II DVD-R/+R/+R DL/+RW/-RW/-RW (VR) Playback
CD-R / CD-RW Playback/ J-PEG Playback/ MP3 Playback
DivX Playback

It's 850W RMS and not PMPO. Creative Inspire 5.1 has 50W RMS. You can imagine the amount of sound this one can output. This one will certainly rock your home. 

It is DVD Home Theatre and not HTIB.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 29, 2006)

BEST DVD PLAYER=LG DS 9533 CPM & speakers=logitech x540-200W rms and superb sound quality and remote too(my x530 lacks remote-apain)

it supports xvid , dat ,etc. files written to a dvd as a data dvd
i got it for 3500. and its cool
it has 5.1 channel decoder and dvd component output for superb quality

(but u have to buy separate rca jack cables to use the component output and  stereo to 2 rca cables to make full use of the 5.1 channel decoder)

i bought 3 -stereo-2 RCA cables( one with 2 RCA pins and 3.5mm female stereo jack) and connected to the rear ports on the dvd player-front L & R, rear L & R and center & sub-woofer

and logitech speaker=6000/- X540 has a surround sound adapter for listening to stereo mp3 in surround. and its wires r the normal color coded 3.5 mm jacks (which normally plug into ur computer sound card)

so now i got 2 sets of inputs for my speakers

one from the surround sound adapter (3 colour coded female stereo+ 2 RCA female-connected to my dvd player) for listening to stereo mp3 or audio cds in surround sound. awesome sound

and second from the 5.1 decoder (3- 2 RCA-stereo female files)

need to switch between the 2 inputs which listening to music or watching original 5.1 channel DVDS


----------

